# Help please!!!?



## edmontonlady (Jul 17, 2013)

HEY EVERYBODY!!! 
   I am a new member who has just recently returned to the gym.I do alot of mountain hiking, venturing into back country looking for hot springs, swimming and camping. I am an independant female who loves the outdoors....quadding, sledding, and street bikes, it was always a plan to have my own bike.
    But I broke my left wrist in 2011..had 7 surgeries to try and fix it. But my orthopedic surgeon and I were thrown a curve ball before the last surgery. It turned out that my wrist bone had self dissolved so a biopsy was done while i was under and nothing showed up as an explanation why the bone dissolved. I still have no idea why it happened but its really screwed up my life. My left hand is screwed....weak and drops things, and it is VERY painful. It is the outer bone, the one with the knuckle, that disolved so my wrist is connected by one bone and is very unstable.
   I ran into some old friends and they mentioned steriods and/ or hormone therapy....that it might help? I am on narcotic pain pills and it would be great to get off of them....I have been dignosed with chronic pain syndrome and there is nothing medically that can be done.
DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY ADVICE? ANY IDEAS? I appreciate anything that anybody has to offer...or say!

THANKS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 17, 2013)

edmontonlady, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Sherk (Jul 17, 2013)

Welcome to the board


----------



## DaMaster (Jul 17, 2013)

Welcome aboard!

Sounds like you've been through an awful lot of stuff with your wrist. Sorry to hear about all that edmontonlady. I can't even guess as to why or how to fix it. Maybe there's someone here who's had some similar experience or more knowledge that can offer some advice.


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Jul 17, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## OUTLAWBENDER (Jul 17, 2013)

welcome


----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2013)

_*
 Hello Lady !!!
*_


----------



## edmontonlady (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you Sherk...looking forward to learning!


----------



## edmontonlady (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey DaMaster,
 Thanks for the reply and the welcome aboard. Yes it has been hard but it has already taught me stuff...it is not a proud moment when your mom feeds you birthday cake on your 38th birthday.Gee did I feel like a big adult then...lol. 
Yes I am hoping someones got some ideas or information. That would be most welcome.
Thanks again!!


----------



## edmontonlady (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello charley! How are you doing?


----------



## edmontonlady (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Outlawbender. Thanks for welcoming me...are you part of the welcoming group?


----------



## edmontonlady (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you HardcorePeptides!!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Jul 18, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Ryano (Jul 18, 2013)

Welcome. This is a great forum with some very knowledgable people


----------



## kboy (Jul 18, 2013)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Welcome to the forum lady! I think you should definitely consider yourself in the right place. I think you should def continue training when you feel up to it. Good luck on your nutrition and training goals in the summer. I wish you all the best of luck.


----------

